# what snowblower would fit a 212?



## goldxlt (Aug 2, 2010)

what snowblowers would fit on a 212, went and looked at a 212 today and the guy had snowblower for it but it came off a 112. the mounts look the same but i wanted to make sure the snowblower would work on there.


----------



## Rozwell_Ranch (Jul 8, 2008)

Should be a 37A Model.

Same for both 112 & 212 units.


----------

